# 2008 maxima



## Steven Castro (Sep 11, 2018)

I have an 08 maxima, and my cousin is giving me his 09 maxima coilovers, does anyone know if they fit the 08 maxima??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Most likely NOT. Your 08 maxima is an A34; 2004-2008 series. The 09 maxima is an A35; 2009-2014 series. Nissan made a change to the A35's with a different chassis type.


----------

